# Simple Shot Ocularis vs. Indestructible Targets



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I really like this Ocularis Axiom Poly Deluxe slingshot. It's comfortable to me and I hit well with it even as I first tried it a couple of weeks ago. However, this video was the first round with a new tapered band set so there are a couple of misses. It was cold and windy yesterday - a few snowflakes can be seen in the video which came out kinda crappy but I posted it anyway.

I've been playing around with target material that won't break or distort - and this stuff doesn't. Some of these targets have been hit hundreds of times by steel ammo up to ½" with no damage sustained. It's lightweight, hi-speed conveyor belting with a woven nylon core and a slick plastic coating so it doesn't deflect shots much. It's also easy to cut, takes marker coloring well and makes a satisfying "THWACK" when hit. I think I went overboard and made too many targets!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

That is a really cool setup!! I like the portability. I assume the target material is something you have to cut off an old broken conveyor belt - I'll have to talk to some friends of mine that may work around that type of machinery. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> That is a really cool setup!! I like the portability. I assume the target material is something you have to cut off an old broken conveyor belt - I'll have to talk to some friends of mine that may work around that type of machinery. Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks for watching. The material is probably somewhat specialized and something you would have to scrounge. I had a couple of 1 foot squares that were likely sales samples.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... nice targets and backstop.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The crutch starship thread was interesting enough but you used a walker as a target system! I think it's cool to recycle cripples' stuff! Brilliant.

I use truck innertube rubber cut into 3" and 4" disks, half sized animals such as rabbits, birds and squirrels, hung/suspended by wire to the cross piece in my catch box (which is pretty large), range 15meters. It has a thump/thwack like hitting a real animal and refuses to wear out. Today I finally worked a hole in one of 'em but it was thinner car innertube rubber instead of my truck innertube (twice as thick). If you can't find conveyor belt material, try innertubes, especially truck innertubes, free at a tire changing place or truck stops that do tire repair.

Also...a friend told me to try this and I haven't yet (my inner tube supply is infinite), to cut targets with a band saw out of tires. I haven't done this because I think it would involve a lot of bounce outs since tires are pretty thick an heavy...more or less unmoving. I'll stick with my paint can lids and truck inner tube silhouettes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I was taken back by the folding walker catch box! Great!

I have two walkers. I use them as kayak stands.


----------

